# Hong Kong Equipment



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to HK in a few days and plan on checking out the two major LFS areas (Tung Hoi street and another place on HK Island) 

I'm super excited and was wondering if anyone had any advice on things worth buying and bringing back or flimsy cheap brands/equipment to avoid in terms of supplies only (not livestock) or any tips for shopping there in general...i don't know what the pricing is there, but i'm sure with so many shops i'll be very overwhlemed 

...at the moment I have a fairly low tech 10G setup as i'm still in school, but wouldn't mind stocking up on some stuff i can bring back for the future if its a good deal!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

light fixtures (remember your converter!). and tanks. i'm not joking, we've brought a small nano in our carry-on! 
i got a saltwater led fixture (12-inch long) for my nano that's worth approximately $25 cnd and its working wonders! 
have a good trip!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

16"+ tweezer for $11 cdn 

2lbs bio media for $10 cdn 

I hope your not staying in Tuen Mun or along that stretch of the road, else waiting for a 52x bus from Mong Kok will take 20 - 30mins, it's not fun at all! 

Have fun! ^-^


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would avoid electrical equipment, unless you have a transformer that will handle converting 220V to 120V. 

A simple plug adapter will not change the voltage, so you will need to keep that in mind.

Other than that, there are lots of other goodies (tweezers, shrimp food, etc) that can be brought back.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

**

ok great! thanks everyone!

Good thing you tipped me off about the transformer, that sucks though, i bet they have cheap canister filters and lights


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

no cheap filters, unless you buy "China Brand", it cost as much as you would buy them here for Eheim


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

ooo too bad...other than livestock and plants (i'm assuming), is there anything else that isn't allowed across the border in your experience?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry for the confusion i meant transformer . well both (plug adapter and transformer) are needed. i believe driftwood aren't allowed either  so be careful!


----------

